

Want major TV coverage for your startup? Hint: seize opportunities - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/12/07/want-major-tv-coverage-successful-entrepreneurs-seize-opportunities/

======
alain94040
I know it sounds like simple advice, but you never know where chance will take
you. So take the path offered.

